# First truck



## SlowDrains (Mar 25, 2013)

So I was looking for some input on purchasing a service truck. I'm not sure if I should keep my personel truck that has a payment on it and buy a used cheap truck to start. Or I could trade the personal pickup in and get a newer work truck since I would have a payment on it anyway


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

I hate payments, so personally I would do whatever I could to avoid one. You might choose differently, though.

What are you using to run service out of now? Noticed in your intro that you are currently doing service work, with a little bit of new construction. From your user name, I am guessing that you are doing drain cleaning as well? I am about 50/50 service/construction. Trying to work out of a pickup for service is a huge challenge, I can never keep as much stuff onboard as I would like. If you want to be able to carry a decent selection of drain cleaning equipment, forget about a pickup.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

I will have been in business a year next month. I have two pickups and a Chevy express van. No payments. If I did I'd be in trouble. Tryin to get your name out and to keep going. No truck payments helps. Truck which I use is really tuff. A van or KUV is best. I bought a deep pack rat it helps but still limited. A and your sewer equiptment is exposed to thieves.


----------



## SlowDrains (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah I don't really want to use the pickup that's why I would trade it in I have the truck now but it's just personel use I'm using a company supplied sprinter now but I like box trucks to work out of I'm just going to be starting out getting my name out there. I just am not sure if I should keep a personel truck or just use the work truck for everything


----------



## SlowDrains (Mar 25, 2013)

And no I don't do a lot of drain cleaning I just had one day of that and had to think of a user name for different online thing been using that username since


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

What kind of budget do you have? Do you have a need for a personal vehicle separate from a work truck (kids, etc)? A lettered company truck has a certain amount of advertising value. Lots of variables that come into play. 

Another thing to consider is liability. You get into a wreck, the other driver notices all of the equipment in your truck, sues you, gets into your personal assets. With a company owned vehicle, you might have an added layer of protection. Talk to a lawyer about that.


----------



## SlowDrains (Mar 25, 2013)

No real need for a personel truck it's just me and my daughter I only have 10000 miles on this 2011 truck I bought new


----------



## SlowDrains (Mar 25, 2013)

I have a $500 a month payment on the pickup now


----------



## SlowDrains (Mar 25, 2013)

If I was going to buy a truck outright I would have to do a few jobs to get the money and put all profits to purchase


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

when I started up 2 years ago I went to car max and sold my 07 Chevy, No more payments. Then I found a 97 3500 utility bed from the phone company. Has the pull out draws on one side. I love it. No AC but it had less the 100k when I got it. Think I only paid 2500 for it.


----------

